# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة (يتيمٌ يُناجي القدَرَ !) محزنة جدا جدا

## الأيام

يتيمٌ يُناجي القدَرَ !طفلٌ يُـذيب لبـؤسه الأحـجـارايـبكـ  ي ويـمسح دمـعَـه المنهاراطفلٌ يتـيـمٌ يَمتـطي سفنَ الأسىليخوض فـي لُجـج الشّـقاء بحاراطفـلٌ ولـم يـعـلم ليـومٍ أنـهسيصـيرُ للأحـزان دومـاً جــارايتجـرّع التَّذكارَ كــأسَ مرارةٍفي ظلّ أحلامٍ مـضـتْ تـتـوارىويُشارك  ُ القمريَّ نَوحـاً والـجوىومن الطـفولـة لم يَذقْ مـِقْـدارافبكيـ  تُ ثـم بكى اليـراعُ بلوعةٍودموعُ قـلبي سطّـرت أشـعـارابحرُ القصـيدةِ ثاكـلٌ ومُعَـذَّبٌومِـ  داديَ الـمُضـنى شكا واحتاراأرنو لـذاك الطفلِ تَهـمسُ رُوحُهُليـلاً يـُنـاجي الله و الأقـدارا :قولي ـ أيا أقدارُ ـ أين أبي مضى ؟فأنا أسـائـل عن أبـي الأقـماراأنا مـنـذ عـامٍ مـا رأيتُ هلالَهوسنـا الـمحبـةِ كَحَّل الأنظارا مذْ غاب عنّي صار دهري  مُظـلماًفمتـى ترى عيـنـي سناً ونهارا ؟كـادت بـي الصُّعداءُ تودي إنهابلهـيبـها ستُحـيـل صدري نارا*********..ذاك اليـتيمُ شكـا إلـينا حاله...جـرتِ الـدموعُ بخـدّه أنـهارالمـا أتـاه النَّـعيُ أن أبـاه قـدترك الحياةَ وفـي الثـرى قد غاراآوى إلـى أمٍّ تُكـفـكِـف دمعَهلكنْ تـجلُّـدُهـا هـوى وانـهارافالبـدر غـابَ.. متى يكونُ أفولُهُ ؟ليـموت حزنٌ والأسى يـتـوارى********..ما أبصـرت عيـنيْ يتيماً بائساًإلا وأسـبلتِ الدّموعَ جِهــارافإذا رأيتم في القـلوبِ قسـاوةًوغدت تُحـاكي تلكُمُ الأحجـارافلتمسح  وا رأس الـيـتيم بِـرقّةوتعـلـمـ  وا مـن أمّـه الإيثاراوتـذكرو  ا أن الـحياةَ عجـيبةٌوسكـونُـ  ها سيُفـجّر الإعصاراالشاعر : مصطفى قاسم عباس

----------


## عبدالله ديمان

*اقرأها قد تحرّك السجن
 وتستنزل ماء عينيك
 وتعصر الجوى 
 يتيمٌ يُناجي القدَرَ !طفلٌ يُـذيب لبـؤسه الأحـجـارا
 يـبكـي ويـمسح دمـعَـه المنهارا
 طفلٌ يتـيـمٌ يَمتـطي سفنَ الأسى ليخوض فـي لُجـج الشّـقاء بحارا
 طفـلٌ ولـم يـعـلم ليـومٍ أنـه سيصـيرُ للأحـزان دومـاً جــارا
 يتجـرّع التَّذكارَ كــأسَ مرارةٍفي ظلّ أحلامٍ مـضـتْ تـتـوارى
 ويُشاركُ القمريَّ نَوحـاً والـجوى ومن الطـفولـة لم يَذقْ مـِقْـدارا
 فبكيـتُ ثـم بكى اليـراعُ بلوعةٍودموعُ قـلبي سطّـرت أشـعـارا
 بحرُ القصـيدةِ ثاكـلٌ ومُعَـذَّبٌ ومِـداديَ الـمُضـنى شكا واحتارا
 أرنو لـذاك الطفلِ تَهـمسُ رُوحُهُ ليـلاً يـُنـاجي الله و الأقـدارا 
 :قولي ـ أيا أقدارُ ـ أين أبي مضى ؟فأنا أسـائـل عن أبـي الأقـمارا
 أنا مـنـذ عـامٍ مـا رأيتُ هلالَه وسنـا الـمحبـةِ كَحَّل الأنظارا 
 مذْ غاب عنّي صار دهري مُظـلماًفمتـى ترى عيـنـي سناً ونهارا ؟
 كـادت بـي الصُّعداءُ تودي إنهابلهـيبـها ستُحـيـل صدري نارا*********.
 .ذاك اليـتيمُ شكـا إلـينا حاله...جـرتِ الـدموعُ بخـدّه أنـهارا
 لمـا أتـاه النَّـعيُ أن أبـاه قـدترك الحياةَ وفـي الثـرى قد غارا
 آوى إلـى أمٍّ تُكـفـكِـف دمعَه لكنْ تـجلُّـدُهـا هـوى وانـهارا
 فالبـدر غـابَ.. متى يكونُ أفولُهُ ؟ليـموت حزنٌ والأسى يـتـوارى
 ********..ما أبصـرت عيـنيْ يتيماً بائساًإلا وأسـبلتِ الدّموعَ جِهــارا
 فإذا رأيتم في القـلوبِ قسـاوةًوغدت تُحـاكي تلكُمُ الأحجـارا
 فلتمسحوا رأس الـيـتيم بِـرقّةوتعـلـمـ  وا مـن أمّـه الإيثارا
 وتـذكروا أن الـحياةَ عجـيبةٌوسكـونُـ  ها سيُفـجّر الإعصارا
 الشاعر : مصطفى قاسم عباس
لعلها هكذا أحسن 
بوركت*

----------

